# Cracked Orca



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

What to do? I cracked my orca on sunday. I have a crack in the seatstay and in the fork. It's an 09. The options are, replace it for 1600, an opal frame for 1100, or Calfee for 7-800ish? What are your ideas?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Calfee. It will be stronger and perhaps stiffer than the original. Cheaper to.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

A buddy of mine sent his to Calfee for a cracked seat tube. It came back beautifully done. He had two Orcas and sold the one that wasn't cracked.


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another option has presented itself. A 2007 Cannondale System Six for $600, ridden for 400 miles.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Alternative to Calfee give Edgar a call at roadrunnervelo.com. He used to work at Calfee. I am sending him a frame that needs cosmetic work. He told me that turn around time is 2-3 weeks vs 4-5 weeks for calfee at the moment and this guys charges bit less.


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

Was this crashed? Why did Orbea not offer an replacement


----------

